# Configurar tarjeta PCIe Puerto Paralelo.



## duke1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Recientemente he cambiado de ordenador (S.O. Windows 7), pero ahora los ordenadores vienen sin puerto paralelo, para solucionarlo le he añadido una tarjeta PCIe(Digitus) con un puerto paralelo y dos serie. El problema que tengo es que el puerto paralelo por defecto viene configurado como ECP y yo necesito poder configurarlo en modo bidireccional para hacer funcionar un dispositivo casero conectado a él. Con el ordenador antiguo lo modificaba directamente en el 'setup', al venir implementado en la placa base, pero ahora, ¿como puedo configurarlo en modo bidireccional?.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 21, 2012)

El modo ECP es bi-direccional, lo que se diferencia de un "bi-direccional" a secas, es la velocidad.
Esa placa trae un modo llamado SPP (standard paralel port)que es equivalente, habrá que probar.

.-


----------



## duke1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta Ferdinando12. Tienes razón, el modo ECP es bidireccional, pero para poder trabajar en ese modo el dispositivo conectado al puerto tiene que ser capaz de interactuar con el ordenador, activando-desactivando señales según el protocolo, y el hardware que yo tengo conectado no es capaz de hacer eso. En cuanto a probar el modo SPP, ya me gustaría, pero no veo la forma de cambiar a ese modo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 21, 2012)

Teóricamente el chip de la placa debería detectar el protocolo y bascular al correcto, no hay mucha info al respecto.

De puro curioso.... necesitaste cargarle drivers ? si es así, vé al administrador de dispositivos y revisa sus propiedades, tal vez el driver traiga una interface de seteo. Si no necesitó drivers, pero los trae de todas maneras, sugiero que los instales y busques dentro de las propiedades del dispositivo a ver si trae posibilidad de seteo.

.-


----------



## analogico (Mar 22, 2012)

y  el dispositivo casero usa software casero
si si
 como  hace ese software casero para manejar el puerto


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 22, 2012)

El amigo amplió información confirmando que sabe que el modo ECP maneja comandos, sabe que su dispositivo casero no maneja protocolos extendidos, configuraba el BIOS para lograr lo que quería.

Quiero creer que tu pregunta la tiene mas que clara.

O nó?

.-


----------



## analogico (Mar 22, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> El amigo amplió información confirmando que sabe que el modo ECP maneja comandos, sabe que su dispositivo casero no maneja protocolos extendidos, configuraba el BIOS para lograr lo que quería.
> 
> Quiero creer que tu pregunta la tiene mas que clara.
> 
> ...



no

la pregunta es sobre el  software que usa


----------



## duke1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ferdinando12, te comento, en principio no me hicieron falta drivers, windows 7 detectó y configuró directamente la tarjeta, no obstante, descargue desde la página del fabricante sus propios drivers, pero el resultado fue el mismo, según indicaba el fabricante en la documentación, el puerto queda configurado en modo 'auto' y dependiendo del dispositivo que enfrentes con el se adaptaría.

analógico, el hardware que conecto al puerto paralelo no lleva ningún software,  secillamente envío datos desde el PC para conectar unos relés y leo el estado de estos, de ahí la necesidad de hacer que el puerto sea bidireccional, para poder leer esos estados.

Comentar que he desarrollado la aplicación con linux y funciona correctamente, el puerto se comporta como bidireccional sin necesidad de auto-adaptarse al dispositivo conectado al puerto. Pero necesito hacerlo con windows.


----------



## analogico (Mar 22, 2012)

hola me  referia al software que va en  el pc

por que esas tarjetas no siempre usan direcciones estandar como 0x378 

por lo que si tu software esta hecho para usar alguna de las direcciones estandar del puerto paralelo no funcionara


----------



## duke1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sí claro, obviamente no uso a las direcciones estandar de puerto paralelo, como comentaba he logrado hacerlo funcionar bajo linux. Las direcciones que tiene asignadas el puerto paralelo son: C800 - C807, y el software que uso para windows es VB con la librería inpout32.dll, mientras que en linux he usado C++.


----------



## analogico (Mar 23, 2012)

pero esa libreria  es para XP
no sera ese el problema


----------



## duke1 (Mar 23, 2012)

No, no es ese el problema.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 23, 2012)

> Comentar que he desarrollado la aplicación con linux y funciona correctamente, el puerto se comporta como bidireccional sin necesidad de auto-adaptarse al dispositivo conectado al puerto



Listo, ese es el problema, los drivers.

Insisto una vez mas porque no lo aclaraste, en el administrador de dispositivos de Win, buscaste las propiedades del device? explorastes las solapas de las propiedades del device?

Hay que verificar que el driver actualmente instalado sea el que bajaste del fabricante, te debe constar, no sirve un creo que sí.



> el puerto se comporta como bidireccional sin necesidad de auto-adaptarse al dispositivo conectado al puerto.


No lo sabemos, tal vez bajo Linux trabaje el modo auto, o está en modo Default que coincide con el mas compatible de los modos, lo que queda claro es que bajo Win está "esclavizado"

.-


----------



## analogico (Mar 24, 2012)

el ipouut 32 es un driver  para  windows antiguos

 empaquetado dentro de una dll 

por lo tanto no es seguro que funcione al 100% en windows 7 

por lo tanto prueba la   tarjeta en un windows xp


linux funciona de otra manera de seguro accediste a las direcciones  directamente ejecutando el programa como root sin usar el driver de por medio


----------



## duke1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Gracias a los dos por vuestro interés. Ferdinando, puede ser que tengas razón, como bien dices no vale un: 'creo que sí', voy a asegurarme que instalo el driver del fabricante.


----------

